# Weep hole covers???



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Its slab on grade?


----------



## Zgo (Jan 1, 2016)

Yup


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

You know whats under the slab, right?

Meaning supplies and wastes?


----------



## Zgo (Jan 1, 2016)

Yea there's nothing going through there and dirt is bone dry every where around the area I've even dug and nothing


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

The wall is has indoor air "raining out" into the much cooler north wall...
Or a water supply or waste line is leaking...
Faulty shower pan. tub surround,
Or the roof isn't sound....

Sprinkler spray on the house?

No automatic bathroom exhaust fan timer?

Bad shower/dryer vent installs.

Possibly a combination. 

Most likely the vapour barrier isn't installed completely on the North wall assembly, But with steady prevailing winds the moisture could be traveling laterally quite a distance.

A FLIR camera could save a lot of guessing, rent or borrow one, or hire a Pro with experience finding and repairing condensation problems.

Unfortunately, the preexisting wet spot makes it very hard to get a home mortgage. 

Masonry Vents would need to installed in pairs unless the cavity is open to the vented part of the soffit or unconditioned vented roof space, or through a loosely fitted parapet cap.

A "weep' could be just a hammer drill opening at SOG level then piece of stainless steel wool to keep the spiders and snakes outside.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Fouthgeneration;
A FLIR camera could save a lot of guessing said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Exactly,the base of the wall (first course or two) could be plugged solid with mortar droppings. Randomly poking a hole here or there with a drill could be about as effective as putting perfume on a pig.
> ...


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Zgo said:


> brick on inside


What brick on the inside? Is it a multi wythe construction or can you see the exterior brick due to no sheathing?


----------



## Zgo (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes no sheathing just exterior brick and furr-out on inside


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I think you need to figure out where the moisture is coming from. Drilling a hole to let the moisture out, isn't a solution.

You said the house was built before weep holes were installed. I assume you mean before as in timeframe. Not that they just left them out. If this makes sense.
So, if the house is fairly old, because weep holes have been around for a long time, then why hasn't this moisture issue shown up before?

I still think you need to figure out the moisture problem, first. Then worry about the best weep hole cover.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

If you have no sheathing I don;t think I'd be too quick to start adding weepholes, particularly since you don;t have any flashing either. Arizona is almost the exact opposite to my environment though so I'm not really the best person to help in riddling your particular mystery out. Slab on grade, low humidity and near zero rainfall, AC rather than furnace...not my balliwick at all


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Zgo said:


> Had another thread on this but have pic now. I have moisture collecting on block outside. I've dug down and dirt is bone dry...I've opened a section of wall on inside and insulation is dry everything is dry..the back of drywall down by base feels "humid" not wet though. No mold or anything, any ideas???


Do you have a dog? :whistling


----------



## Zgo (Jan 1, 2016)

Yea but they don't pee on walls


----------



## Zgo (Jan 1, 2016)

There is nothing on other side of wall it is just 1.5 furr-out and no there is no air gap between furr-out and masonry. There is no flashing underneath between masonry and slab. My next step is taking all 2' of drywall off on inside all the way down and removing bottom plate and letting it air out to see if the trapped moisture is relieved of masonry and if so I guess I'll have to 1-create weeps 2- reframe wall on inside with air gap and put some kind of vapor barrier?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Just chop some brick out and take a look...easy enough.

If you're good you can reuse them.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Zgo said:


> Had another thread on this but have pic now. I have moisture collecting on block outside. I've dug down and dirt is bone dry...I've opened a section of wall on inside and insulation is dry everything is dry..the back of drywall down by base feels "humid" not wet though. No mold or anything, any ideas???


If there are no problems why all the investigations? 
There had to be a red flag to cause all the alarm bells?
The sealing/ jointing lack there of and the clip/not full head joints could be a starting point. 
Still seems odd to dig the entire perimeter if there are no other issues/causes?


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

superseal said:


> Just chop some brick out and take a look...easy enough.
> 
> If you're good you can reuse them.


Not sure if those are brick. Looks like half high block? 4×16?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

They are probably 4" x 16" long concrete block with cores and either 6" or 8" thicknesses. At one time, during the growth of Phoenix, that was the only material on the exterior of the homes. Those are probably the structural exterior walls and they are also made in 4" thickness to be used as veneer to get the SW appearance. - They are also made with a slightly "bulged" face to be a little more traditional.

As far as the openings in the face of the wall, very often stainless steel wool is used to provide ventilation and a barrier for bugs (don't jam it in too tight). I had a friend in Phoenix that even sprayed the opening once a year to with a good bug spray to make sure no bugs could get in.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

concretemasonry said:


> Those are probably the structural exterior walls and they are also made in 4" thickness to be used as veneer to get the SW appearance. - They are also made with a slightly "bulged" face to be a little more traditional.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Zgo (Jan 1, 2016)

*2nd opinions please!*

Ok so I've opened drywall on inside I cut 2 feet high and about 8 foot long in this area on the inside. The wall is just slump block with one and a half inch furr out. Everything on the inside was dry, I'm going to leave it open for a couple of days to see if the moisture on the outside goes away. There is no moisture on the inside all I found was a little bit of mold in the area of the moisture on the inside of the back of the drywall. I am out of ideas and I have asked everyone and no one knows. I even drilled out some decent holes where block cells were and only one was hollow in that area and everything was dry. I also drilled out about 4 head joints in the are for ventilation. There is ZERO plumbing in this wall or on that side of the house. Is it possible its just trapped moisture or stained block? Would you cover it back if It didn't go away?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Zgo said:


> Ok so I've opened drywall on inside I cut 2 feet high and about 8 foot long in this area on the inside. The wall is just slump block with one and a half inch furr out. Everything on the inside was dry, I'm going to leave it open for a couple of days to see if the moisture on the outside goes away. There is no moisture on the inside all I found was a little bit of mold in the area of the moisture on the inside of the back of the drywall. I am out of ideas and I have asked everyone and no one knows. I even drilled out some decent holes where block cells were and only one was hollow in that area and everything was dry. I also drilled out about 4 head joints in the are for ventilation. There is ZERO plumbing in this wall or on that side of the house. Is it possible its just trapped moisture or stained block? Would you cover it back if It didn't go away?


Coming from the ground?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

You already have a thread on this.

What is it you expect different this time?


http://www.contractortalk.com/f48/weep-hole-covers-255257/#post4278201


----------



## Zgo (Jan 1, 2016)

Nope I've already dug close to house as deep as I could but it's rock hard, the ground doesn't have an ounce of moisture


----------



## Zgo (Jan 1, 2016)

I expect a different answer I guess lol now if it was your house what would you do now if nothing goes away


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Zgo said:


> I expect a different answer I guess lol now if it was your house what would you do now if nothing goes away


For starters, you could quit posing as a contractor.


----------



## Zgo (Jan 1, 2016)

For starters you can go to another thread if your that bored you have to spend all day on here going from thread to thread cause you dont have anything else in life. I didn't ask your opinion you don't know me. I'm not a contractor I work for one. Thanks alot though.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

None of this really makes sense other than water accumulating in the cavities and slowly leaching out...Do you get much rain in Arizona? How's the pointing work look?

You sure it's not a stain, maybe the bugman stopped by. 

Get us some more pics, wide and close up.


----------



## Zgo (Jan 1, 2016)

I would but it won't let me I had a hard time putting up that one..not alot of rain and not sure if it's a stain cause it's gotten worse.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

A/C drains? Since it is Arizona there are only a couple sources of water, and the sky most likely isn't one of them. It shouldn't be that hard to figure out what it is. Do a pressure test on the water pipe system for leaks. Check the A/C drains, or just redo them if only temporarily into a bucket. 

What is the white deal on the wall?

Dog peeing on wall messing with people?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Zgo said:


> For starters you can go to another thread if your that bored you have to spend all day on here going from thread to thread cause you dont have anything else in life. I didn't ask your opinion you don't know me. I'm not a contractor I work for one. Thanks alot though.


In your other dupe thread, several options were listed. That was 2 weeks ago, and you never replied.

Which suggests you have done nothing to resolve the issue.

No one has any magic fairy dust for you.


----------



## Zgo (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm sorry I didn't know you were here with me and seen what I've done, again..... Chime out and give someone else a hard time and let the other respective people on here help me


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Zgo said:


> I'm sorry I didn't know you were here with me and seen what I've done, again..... Chime out and give someone else a hard time and let the other respective people on here help me


Again, you've provided nothing new since you started the earlier thread.

If there's something that you've left out - that's your problem.

What you have clarified though, is that 
a: you are not a contractor
b: this is a DIY request looking for a free handout


----------



## Zgo (Jan 1, 2016)

Yea your right


----------



## Zgo (Jan 1, 2016)

And yes I am NOT A CONTRACTOR I work for one


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

SmallTownGuy said:


> No one has any magic fairy dust for you.


THE HELL THERE IS NOT!!! I have some and it is only three easy payments of $49.* :jester:

*Not all fairy dust works for some people. When using fairy dust make sure to take angel dust. No refunds for open packaging. Fairy dust also makes good cookies. No recipe provided.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Threads merged. Please do not start multiple threads on the same subject.


Threads merged _again_.

_Again_, please do not start multiple threads on the same subject.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

****, I had a question on wall ties!!! Anywho.. 😂


----------

